
Facebook Stored Millions of Passwords for Instagram Users in Plaintext - mr_raby
https://malwaretechno.blogspot.com/2019/04/facebook-stored-millions-of-passwords.html
======
kocovny
I feel like people shouldn't be waiting until there's more bad news before
they consider changing their passwords - as soon as you hear that a password
breach was likely, go and change your password.

